# No Ethernet after installing 2nd graphics card [Solved]

## bikash

Hi all,

On a new built system, I have a problem where my Ethernet card is not available after I installed second GPU.

It works if I remove this second card.

Both GPU are NVIDIA GTX 550 TI and are installed in 2 PCI-e slots. Ethernet is a Broadcom Netlink BCM55781 and is onboard my Asrock Z77 Extreme4 Motherboard.

ifconfig only lists lo, net.eth0 script complains interface eth0 doesn't exists. lspci shows that I do have the Ethernet card.

Tried re-compiling kernel with all PCI-e options available which only resulted in System freezing up.

I have UEFI bios and don't see any option to manage PCIe.

Running 3.7.10-gentoo-r1 kernel.

Anybody experienced this kind of issue and successfully troubleshooted it. Is there a option in kernel to handle this in software? 

Any kind of feedback or workaround is much appreciated.

----------

## krinn

You're just another victim of udev maintainers, read https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-955646-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-0.html

----------

## bikash

Thanks for the pointer Krinn.

My network interface already comes with the name enp4s0, I put it as eth0 here for the sake of simplicity. However, even if udev renamed the interface to something else, should it not show up when I do ifconfig?

----------

## Aiken

 *bikash wrote:*   

>  should it not show up when I do ifconfig?

 

Try 'ifconfig -a' as it will show interfaces that have not been configured yet. Welcome to the world of udev and it's unpredictable network names.

----------

## bikash

Thanks Aiken/Krinn. 

The interface was indeed renamed to enp5s0 from enp4s0.

This is resolved.

----------

## miket

 *bikash wrote:*   

> Thanks Aiken/Krinn. 
> 
> The interface was indeed renamed to enp5s0 from enp4s0.
> 
> This is resolved.

 

It bears repeating yet another time: the "predictable"interface-name scheme is completely bogus: the Gentoo documentation should make the strong recommendation that users never use the stupid, problem-causing bus-addressed names.

This fiasco is causing vast amounts of completely unnecessary pain!

I'm terribly sorry you had to go through this hassle.

----------

## Jaglover

Basically, predictable names are not predictable?

----------

## Aiken

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> Basically, predictable names are not predictable?

 

If your machines remains untouched the names should remain the same. This thread is not the 1st time a person has reported adding a new card and an existing network adaptor has had a name change. If for whatever reason you remove any network cards and put them back in a different slot you get a new name. Usb wifi adaptors instead of giving wlan0 no matter which usb port they were plugged into now give a different name depending on which port is used.

That last bit annoys me as with the old system does not matter which wifi adaptor and which port I had wlan0. Using mac -> name mapping I would have to map the mac of every adaptor to wlan0 and with the so called predictable names I could get up to 10 different names depending on which usb port is used. So much easier grabbing an usb adaptor and going with the kernel assigned wlan0.

----------

## Jaglover

I see. What's next. Stickable names would be an improvement. This was posted using eth0, BTW.   :Razz: 

----------

## bikash

I don't want to blame Gentoo developers for this supposed 'Fiasco'. The must be a reason somewhere. I am more tortured with my stupidity about not checking with 'ifconfig -a'. It could have saved me and other's who took the time the reply a lot of typing.

----------

